# 50 Migrants Flown to Martha's Vineyard - National Guard Called to Remove Them



## SScorpio (Sep 16, 2022)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rthas-vineyard-migrants-cape-cod/10398087002/

What happened to all the calls about peace and love and opening your door to your fellow man? It seems like it's all talk and immediate action is needed when it's happening in your neighborhood.

When Arizona, Florida, and Texas have been screaming for something to be done. It's interesting how there is a collapse when fewer than 1% are sent to cities claiming to be open and sanctuaries for these people.


----------

